
NetWare 3.12 server taken down after a decade and a half of duty - pavel_lishin
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/03/epic-uptime-achievement-can-you-beat-16-years/
======
RexRollman
Previously submitted twice with no comments each time (but I think it is a
cool article as well):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7385399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7385399)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5462445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5462445)

